# I rip my sail



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Today I had a regatta and my sail was rip big rip, because boom jack was rolled in mast but I did not see it, and with strong wind sail rip.        I did not see boom jack was rolled...acident.

My dad is in america so I am not scared    

But my mom said it was ok and we send sail for repair. Only 20 euros, but now need new sail. 100 euros.   

I am like my dad now..I also break my boat also, but not boom.          

Fred

(post checked by Dad, as usual!!)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fred-

At least, we know you sail like your dad...  The sail is easier to break than a boom... so live and learn...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred, 

How did you do in the regatta? Were you still able to finish? Look on the bright side, it is much easier to get a new sail than a new boom!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T, Fred went to bed already as he is staying over my brother in law's, but from what I could understand he can't race with that one anymore. That's why he was "asking" for a new one, by posting here, so I couldn't say no..smart kid huh??

I think they're getting a borrowed one without markings, from the club. He should be able to get an official one without any problem. Or Giulietta just will get him a new one, they're cheap, fortunately. He deserves it, he is a good kid.

Unfortunately, he did not finish the race, it really tore appart at what my wife said was a seam??? But he was doing OK.

Apparentely..the wind was blowing really strong today...he said a gust did it, because the boom jack was tangled and he didn't notice it until after the start...and had trouble moving forward to un-tangle it or loose places, as he would have to hove-to, to remove the BJ.

But the whole thing makes me happy because he showed some really nice thinking and competitive judgment...he decided to continue even with the boom jack stretching the sail...if it broke, then bad luck but if it held he would place ok..no luck..it all amounts as experience.

With this it will be the 4th weekend that not much was achieved...

Lets see next Saturday...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope Giulietta gets him a new sail... he deserves it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Fred-
> 
> At least, we know you sail like your dad...  The sail is easier to break than a boom... so live and learn...


I hope it does not run in the family, or becomes a trend


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

He's working his way up to a boom...  then maybe even get to a mast or rudder.

But I think he needs to move up to the next boat before he will break a rudder or a mast... the ones on the Optis are just too easy to replace...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree..he needs an A Class XJ javelin...

Can you explain that to my wife?? I then hold it for him till he grows up...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I agree..he needs an A Class XJ javelin...
> 
> Can you explain that to my wife?? I then hold it for him till he grows up...


Yeah.. right.. .I don't think Giulietta is dumb enough to believe that one... even if she did marry you...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Fred needs a Moth foiler.!!! Think of the lessons he could learn then!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, he needs both the Moth Foiler and the XJ Javelin...  But you need to convince the missus for the need for it first Alex...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Fred, good for you! Wring it out and take it to the edge of the envelope. That's how you race to win, and that's how you learn. And, it only cost 100 euros. How much did daddy's lesson cost?  

Pretty cheap lesson from what I can see.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The lessons get more expensive as the boats get bigger...


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry too hear about your sail Fred...Think of it as a badge of honor, If you dont push yourself and the boat you cant win races. It sounds like your doing very well.congradulations.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Sail Palm, Sail Needle & Thread. In, out, in, out, in, out. As you say to yourself; Soon I will have this sail repaired and Dad hopefully won't know the difference.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Boasun-

Dad's okay'd getting him a brand new sail... so he should be fine.


----------

